# AN/PRC-515 stuff



## X-army-cst (11 Jul 2019)

Hey guys I have an ld 515 that still works great. But I am missing a few items. Would anyone have a line on some old items that might be kicking around? Or that someone squirreled away somewhere. I am looking for the whip antenna, whip antenna base, battery box empty or not. I'd like to find a handset as well as I Only have the headset. I believe any handset will work as long as it has the same connector. Even 524 era handset should work. 
Anyway just a shot in the dark to see if I can rustle anything up. 

In lieu of cash if you want I do wood carving and I can carve your unit crest or trade badge most likely. Or cash is fine as well if that's what you want. 

Thanks for looking!! 

Andrew


----------



## Piper-e (10 Feb 2020)

Hello Andrew

 Have sent you a message.

 Thanks
 Eric


----------

